# CIC Call Centre contact number to dial from other country



## rroz (Aug 14, 2012)

Hi,

I'm looking for quick favor, please let me if someone has help line number to call CIC call center to dail from India, I tried calling Call Centre telephone number: 1-888-242‑2100, but it says invalid.

please help me.


----------



## Zulfyb (Dec 13, 2012)

rroz said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm looking for quick favor, please let me if someone has help line number to call CIC call center to dail from India, I tried calling Call Centre telephone number: 1-888-242‑2100, but it says invalid.
> 
> please help me.


We were also trying to make contact with them fromUK when we had issues with the delivery of our PR cards. The only way you can contact them is by getting some one from Canada to call them and then have a 3 way conference call.


----------



## rroz (Aug 14, 2012)

Zulfyb said:


> We were also trying to make contact with them fromUK when we had issues with the delivery of our PR cards. The only way you can contact them is by getting some one from Canada to call them and then have a 3 way conference call.


Thanks


----------

